# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  irap enti locali

## domenicofrancomano

Vorrei sapere se le somme corrisposte dai Comuni ai lavoratori   L.S.U. e L.P.U. sono imponibili ai fini IRAP?
Parlo di partite di giro cioè somme erogate dalle regioni ai comuni ed utilizzate dai Comuni per pagare i lavoratori L.P.U. ed integrazioni ai L.S.U. 
Gradirei un vostro parere grazie in anticipo.
Domenico

----------


## francy

Anch'io ho lo stesso problema!!!Anzi io ho pure un'altro dubbio.Quelli degli amministratori vanno inseriti pure??? :Confused:

----------


## domenicofrancomano

> Anch'io ho lo stesso problema!!!Anzi io ho pure un'altro dubbio.Quelli degli amministratori vanno inseriti pure???

  Grazie per l'attenzione 
Per gli amministratori ho anche io lo stesso dubbio perchè non essendoci imponibili previdenziali non si dovrebbe pagare L'IRAP  ma nella realtà alcuni  enti locali applicano L'imposta (IRAP) anche sui compensi corrisposti agli amministratori. Questo lo rilevo dal modello IRAP dell'ente che compilo per l'invio telematico.  
Speriamo che qualchuno ne sà più di noi e ci risponde.  
Buon lavoro
Domenico

----------


## fabius

> Grazie per l'attenzione 
> Per gli amministratori ho anche io lo stesso dubbio perchè non essendoci imponibili previdenziali non si dovrebbe pagare L'IRAP  ma nella realtà alcuni  enti locali applicano L'imposta (IRAP) anche sui compensi corrisposti agli amministratori. Questo lo rilevo dal modello IRAP dell'ente che compilo per l'invio telematico.  
> Speriamo che qualchuno ne sà più di noi e ci risponde.  
> Buon lavoro
> Domenico

  Personalmente ritengo che i compensi corrisposti agli amministratori pubblici siano da assoggettare ad Irap, in quanto trattasi di compensi assimilati al reddito di lavoro dipendente, ai sensi dell'art. 50 comma 1 lettera f) del TUIR, e che pertanto vadano indicati al rigo IQ2 (_somme e indennità costituenti redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente ai sensi dellarticolo 50 del Tuir, escluse le remunerazioni dei sacerdoti e gli assegni a esse equiparati di cui al comma 1, lett. d), del citato art. 50. Si ricorda che i compensi erogati per collaborazioni coordinate e continuative costituiscono redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente a meno che non sono rese da un soggetto  residente o non residente  nellambito della propria attività artistica o professionale. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile le somme di cui alla lett. c) dello stesso art. 50 esenti dallIrpef relative a borse di studio o assegni;_).

----------


## domenicofrancomano

> Personalmente ritengo che i compensi corrisposti agli amministratori pubblici siano da assoggettare ad Irap, in quanto trattasi di compensi assimilati al reddito di lavoro dipendente, ai sensi dell'art. 50 comma 1 lettera f) del TUIR, e che pertanto vadano indicati al rigo IQ2 (_somme e indennità costituenti redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente ai sensi dellarticolo 50 del Tuir, escluse le remunerazioni dei sacerdoti e gli assegni a esse equiparati di cui al comma 1, lett. d), del citato art. 50. Si ricorda che i compensi erogati per collaborazioni coordinate e continuative costituiscono redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente a meno che non sono rese da un soggetto  residente o non residente  nellambito della propria attività artistica o professionale. Non concorrono a formare la base imponibile le somme di cui alla lett. c) dello stesso art. 50 esenti dallIrpef relative a borse di studio o assegni;_).

  Grazie mille
Condivido la tua interpretazione  dellart 50 del TUIR  il quale comprende  tra i redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente  i compensi corrisposti agli amministratori pubblici e quindi vanno assoggettati ad IRAP (rigo IQ2 del modello IRAP enti pubblici)  ma, lo stesso articolo al  comma 1 lettera L, comprende anche i compensi corrisposti ai LSU ed LPU    e quindi in base alle istruzioni ministeriali dovrebbero essere assoggettati ad IRAP anche tali  compensi? 
Non ho trovato nessuna norma specifica che esclude dalla base imponibile IRAP i compensi dei LPU e LSU.
 Alcuni comuni che utilizzano tali lavoratori  non assoggettano ad IRAP tali compensi.
Domenico

----------


## domenicofrancomano

> Anch'io ho lo stesso problema!!!Anzi io ho pure un'altro dubbio.Quelli degli amministratori vanno inseriti pure???

  Per Francy forse ti puo' interessare 
Da Domenico  
Servizio di documentazione tributaria
Agenzia delle Entrate
DIREZIONE CENTRALE NORMATIVA E CONTENZIOSO
Risoluzione del 28/09/2007 n. 274
Oggetto:
Istanza di Interpello -Ministero dell'Interno - IRAP- indennita' di funzione
amministratori enti locali-commissari prefettizi e organi straordinari di
liquidazione - decreto legislativo 15 dicembre 1997 n. 446
Testo:
Con l'interpello specificato in oggetto, concernente l'interpretazione
del d.lgs. n. 446 del 1997 e' stato esposto il seguente
QUESITO
Il Ministero dell'Interno, Dipartimento per gli Affari Interni e
Territoriali, Direzione Centrale per le Autonomie, Ufficio Controllo sugli
Organi, a seguito di una istanza proposta dal comune di ..., ha chiesto
chiarimenti in merito al trattamento fiscale applicabile ai fini IRAP alle
indennita' ed ai gettoni di presenza che gli amministratori degli enti
locali, i commissari prefettizi e gli organi straordinari percepiscono per
l'esercizio delle loro funzioni. In particolare, dato che i comuni sugli
importi determinati con decreto ministeriale sono tenuti al versamento
dell'IRAP, che per i dipendenti e' a carico del datore di lavoro, il
ministero istante ha chiesto se anche per le indennita' in questione,
assimilate ai redditi di lavoro dipendente, gli importi gia' stabiliti con
decreto ministeriale debbano intendersi comprensivi della quota da versare a
titolo d'IRAP.
SOLUZIONE INTERPRETATIVA PROSPETTATA DAL CONTRIBUENTE
Il Ministero istante non prospetta alcuna soluzione.
PARERE DELL'AGENZIA DELLE ENTRATE
Ai sensi dell'art. 2, del decreto legislativo 15.12.1997, n. 446, il
presupposto di applicazione dell'IRAP e' costituito dall'esercizio abituale
di una attivita' autonomamente organizzata diretta alla produzione e allo
scambio di beni o alla prestazione di servizi. Ai sensi dell'art. 3, comma
1, lettera. e-bis), sono soggetti passivi dell'imposta le amministrazioni
pubbliche, di cui all'art. 1, comma 2, del decreto legislativo 3 febbraio
1993, n. 29. Il successivo art. 10-bis stabilisce che per le
amministrazioni pubbliche, di cui al decreto legislativo n. 29 del 1993 su
citato, la base imponibile e' determinata, tra l'altro, in un importo pari
all'ammontare delle retribuzioni erogate al personale dipendente, dei
redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente, di cui all'art. 50, del
Testo Unico delle imposte sui redditi, approvato con decreto del presidente
della Repubblica 22 dicembre 1986, n. 917 (in seguito TUIR), nonche' per
attivita' di lavoro autonomo non esercitate abitualmente di cui all'art. 67,
comma 1, lettera l) dello stesso TUIR. L'art. 50 del TUIR, richiamato dalle
disposizioni in materia d'IRAP, stabilisce, alla lettera f), che
costituiscono redditi assimilati al lavoro dipendente le indennita', i
gettoni di presenza e gli altri compensi corrisposti dallo Stato, dalle
regioni, dalle province e dai comuni per l'esercizio di pubbliche funzioni
(es. compensi organi straordinari di liquidazione), sempre che le
prestazioni non siano rese da soggetti che esercitano abitualmente un'arte o
una professione e non siano state effettuate nell'esercizio di impresa
commerciale, nonche' i compensi corrisposti ai membri delle commissioni
tributarie, ai giudici di pace e agli esperti del tribunale della
sorveglianza, ad esclusione di quelli che per legge devono essere riversati
allo Stato.
Pagina 1
Servizio di documentazione tributaria
Risoluzione del 28/09/2007 n. 274
La lettera g) del medesimo art. 50 del TUIR stabilisce inoltre che sono
assimilati al reddito di lavoro dipendente le indennita' di cui all'articolo
1 della legge 31 ottobre 1965, n. 1261, e all'articolo 1 della legge 13
agosto 1979, n. 384, percepite dai membri del Parlamento nazionale e del
Parlamento europeo e le indennita', comunque denominate, percepite per le
cariche elettive e per le funzioni di cui agli articoli 114 (indennita' per
i consiglieri regionali, provinciali, comunali) e 135 (giudici della Corte
Costituzionale) della Costituzione e alla legge 27 dicembre 1985, n. 816
(amministratori locali: sindaci, assessori comunali, presidente e assessori
provinciali ecc.) nonche' gli assegni vitalizi percepiti in dipendenza della
cessazione delle suddette cariche elettive e funzioni e l'assegno del
Presidente della Repubblica.
Sulla base dell'art. 50, lettera f), l'esercizio di una pubblica
funzione non e' sufficiente a qualificare i compensi che ne derivano, come
reddito assimilati al lavoro dipendente, occorrendo a tal fine un ulteriore
condizione e cioe' che dette retribuzioni non siano percepite da soggetti
che esercitano un'arte, una professione oppure un'impresa.
In tale evenienza il relativo reddito viene attratto ai fini tributari
nella categoria dei redditi di lavoro autonomo o d'impresa, come gia'
chiarito dalla scrivente con la risoluzione n. 68 del 10.05.04 e concorre
alla formazione della base imponibile IRAP a carico del percettore.
Detta attrazione non opera, nelle ipotesi contemplate nella seconda
parte della lettera f) (es: compensi corrisposti ai giudici di pace), in
relazione alle quali i compensi rilevano comunque come redditi assimilati al
lavoro dipendente, ancorche' i soggetti percipienti siano professionisti; la
qualificazione di detti redditi e' infatti esclusivamente connessa allo
status assunto dal soggetto che riceve la retribuzione.
Per quanto riguarda le indennita' per cariche elettive, di cui alla
citata lettera g) dell'art. 50 del TUIR, tra cui vanno menzionate, ai fini
che interessano, quelle previste dall'art. 114 della Costituzione e dalla
legge 27 dicembre 1985, n. 816 (amministratori locali: sindaci, assessori
comunali, presidente e assessori provinciali ecc.), si fa presente che
trattasi di fattispecie tipiche, specificamente individuate, in relazione
alle quali risulta irrilevante l'ulteriore attivita' esercitata dal
percettore del reddito (manca nella norma una specifica previsione analoga a
quella di cui alla seconda parte della lettera f).
Conseguentemente, nel caso prospettato dall'istante, se i compensi
erogati dal comune sono qualificabili, ai sensi dell'art. 50 TUIR citato,
come redditi assimilati al lavoro dipendente, quali ad esempio le indennita'
corrisposte per cariche elettive (lett. g), sui soggetti percettori non puo'
gravare nessuna somma a titolo d'IRAP.
Infatti l'art. 2, del d.lgs. 446, del 1997 citato, stabilisce che il
presupposto per l'applicazione dell'IRAP e' costituito dall'esercizio
abituale di una attivita' autonomamente organizzata diretta alla produzione
e allo scambio di beni o alla prestazione di servizi. Detto presupposto non
puo' pertanto configurarsi, per i soggetti che percepiscono compensi
assimilati al lavoro dipendente, la cui attivita' non e' riconducibile a
quella prevista dalla disposizione in questione. Il presupposto impositivo,
si realizza, pertanto, ai sensi del successivo art. 3, nei confronti del
Comune, in quanto amministrazione pubblica di cui all'art. 1, comma 2, del
d.lgs n. 29 del 1993. In particolare, i compensi erogati devono concorrere
alla determinazione della base imponibile dell'ente, ai sensi dell'art. 10
bis del d. lgs. 446/1997, sopra richiamato, secondo cui le amministrazioni
pubbliche di cui all'art. 1, comma 2, del decreto legislativo 3 febbraio
1993, n. 29, ai fini della determinazione della base imponibile IRAP, devono
tener conto anche dei redditi assimilati a quelli di lavoro dipendente.
Per quanto riguarda lo specifico quesito concernente l'ipotesi in cui la
misura dei compensi o delle indennita' e' stabilita con decreto
ministeriale, premesso che la questione non riveste carattere fiscale, si
esprime l'avviso che l'IRAP a carico dell'Ente erogatore possa ritenersi
compresa nell'importo indicato nel decreto solo qualora il decreto stesso, o
una norma primaria espressamente dispongano in tal senso.
Pagina 2

----------

